# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا > سوال: استفاده از کلاس های جاوا به صورت آرایه

## LeilaGhods

با سلام

من یک سوال در خصوص نحوه استفاده از کلاس های جاوا به صورت آرایه دارم. مثلاً یک کلا س به نام AddressBookEntry darim که یک سری مقادیر مثل نام، آدرس ، شماره تلفن را با get و set مقدار دهی می کند. سپس کلاس دیگری به نام AddressBook وجود دارد که شامل 100 Object از نوع AddressBookEntry است و عملیات Addentry، DelEntry ... در این کلاس انجام می شود. مشکل من در زمانی است که یک آرایه از اشیاء از نوع AddressBookEntry در کلاس AddressBook درست می کنم و می خواهم از طریق کلاس Main متدهای ADDEntry را مثلاً صدا بزنم. 
; [100]AddressBookEntry[] ins=new AddressBookEntry

و 
( public void addEntry(String name,String address,String phone,String email {
ins[i].setName(nam);
ins[i].setAddress(addres);
ins[i].setPhone(phone);
ins[i].setEmail(email);


در متد Addenry خطا دارد و error میگیرد و مشکل هم بر سر آرایه شدن آن است.
لطفاً بگویید چه کنم؟

----------


## cups_of_java

public void addEntry(String name,String address,String phone,String email {
    ins[i] = new AddressBookEntry();   
    ins[i].setName(nam);
    ins[i].setAddress(addres);
    ins[i].setPhone(phone);
   ins[i++].setEmail(email);
شما باید هر عنصر آرایه که قرار یک شی AddressBookEntry باشه رو هم ایجاد کنید. شما بالا فقط یک آرایه ایجاد کردید که عناصرش null هستن. ( به جای کدی که من نوشتم شاید از constructor مناسب تری لازم باشه استفاده کنید. ضمنن فراموش نکن که باید مقدار i رو هم به روز کنی.

----------

